# *** 034Motorsport Sale - Transverse 1.8T Best-Sellers!!! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Now through 08/31/2012, you can save an additional 5% on 034Motorsport's best-selling products for the 1.8T using the Promotional Code *nevAr_lose*

Just add the items to your cart, and enter the Promotional Code *nevAr_lose* at checkout to receive the discount! :thumbup:​
*Promotional Code valid through 08/31/2012 on the following items:*

*AWW/AWP Silicone Breather Hose Set*


*AWD/ATC Silicone Breather Hose Set*


*1.8T Phenolic Intake Manifold Spacer*


*1.8T SAI Block Off Plate*


*1.8T Vortex Catch Can Kit*


*Billet PCV Check Valve*


*1.8T Coil Covers*


*1.8T 02M Lightweight Aluminum Flywheel*


*Density Line Engine Mount Set*


*Billet Aluminum Subframe Bushing Set*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! Today is the last day to take advantage of this promo code!


----------

